# Where to buy a quality fold away road bike?



## G2007 (31 Jul 2008)

Any suggestions as to what make/brand, where to buy/wholesale if possible?
Its for a gift for the father.. I believe GIANT are a good make?
Cheers!!


----------



## CrazyWater (31 Jul 2008)

Hi
Check out this site. These I'm lead to believe, by a friend who is into his bikes, are one of the best brands on the market. Expensive though.

http://www.dahon.co.uk/folding-bicycles-intl-models.htm

CW


----------



## z105 (31 Jul 2008)

I bought a bike recently from Belfast and saved over €100 on the price here (including the delivery), It wasn't a folding bike mind, but have a look and maybe e-mail them to see what they can do ?

www.realcycles.com


----------



## suzie (31 Jul 2008)

G2007 said:


> Any suggestions as to what make/brand, where to buy/wholesale if possible?
> Its for a gift for the father.. I believe GIANT are a good make?
> Cheers!!




depends on what you want it for but for the type of people who commute daily etc, the brompton is hard to beat, though may be more expensive...


----------



## dem_syhp (31 Jul 2008)

This is one of my favourites  

[broken link removed]

See [broken link removed]for other interesting combinations.


----------



## G2007 (31 Jul 2008)

Thanks dym_syhp but think the father would look strange in the cycling lanes on that one!!!


----------



## GSheehy (31 Jul 2008)

G2007,

This is something I have very limited knowledge on but I do know that these guys www.worldwidecycles.com have that brand that you mentioned as I have seen it on their website. 

Declaration of interest : I did buy a childs bike there recently as the shop is local to me.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2008)

If you're in _Dublin _pop into _Square Wheel Cycles _in _Temple Bar _and have a chat with _Ciaran (Kieran?)_.


----------



## casameta (25 May 2009)

Just to give this subject some air...

I've just bought a Dahon Jack; it's too early to give a full review but it's very solid and well-made, folds well (although with 26'' wheels it doesn't go _very _small).

On the general subject, does anyone have experience of bringing a folder on public transport? I ask because I have a 30 min walk to the train station and a 30 min walk at the other end - I'm hoping this bike will save me 40'ish mins per day. I found this in the Irish Rail FAQ:
Q. Can I bring my bicycle onto the train?
A. Bicycles:
Can not be conveyed on DART or Commuter trains unless folded and suitably covered.  My translation: _Can_ be conveyed on DART or Commuter trains if _folded and suitably covered_. 

Does anyone have any practical experience of doing this, ie folding and covering and bringing on th train? I would only plan to do this on quieter trains, not the Calcutta specials at 8:00 - 8:30 am.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## dereko1969 (25 May 2009)

you should be fine with that, looks a great bike. people carry suitcases and large bags on the train all the time, can't see the difference with this if it is folded up and covered.


----------



## sandrat (26 May 2009)

I had a cheaper no gear fold up bike from argos to do my 30 min each way journey from hueston to work when I worked in Dublin. It didn't have a cover and there was no bother bringing it on the train except for once when i wheeled it up to the door and a guy wanted me to bring it to the cycle carriage but I folded it there and then he was grand


----------



## gianni (26 May 2009)

casameta said:


> Just to give this subject some air...
> 
> I've just bought a Dahon Jack; it's too early to give a full review but it's very solid and well-made, folds well (although with 26'' wheels it doesn't go _very _small).
> 
> ...


 
I bring my folding bike on the Calcutta Express. Doesn't take up much more space than a small wheely suitcase. I just make sure that I don't 'hog' the space around the door. I never had it covered.

IE staff, in the beginning, insisted that I fold it before getting to the train but now they've no hassle with me wheeling it down the platform and folding it just as I get on. If it's quiet there is no prob with bringing it on unfolded and folding it down as it get busier.


----------

